# Upscaling with HD 4000.



## Toothless (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay so I wanted to put my second monitor on the HD graphics because why not. (Testing purposes to be honest)

I plugged er' in and the HD graphics driver will only allow one resolution - base. Even though when running on my dGPU I can run it at 1440x1080 (1280x768 is base)

Is there a way to get the resolution up with the HD driver?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2015)

are you using the latest from the intel site?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 2, 2015)

"Driver version    10.18.14.4170"

lolnope. Lemme fix that.

UPDATE: 

Driver fixed


----------



## Toothless (Oct 2, 2015)

Slight bump.

I found the options to run the monitor at 1440x1080 which is what I run it on my dGPU with custom resolution in the NVIDIA control panel. Through with NVIDIA it works; with Intel the monitor just says "OUT OF BOUNDS."

help


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2015)

Is it possible intel is trying too high a refresh rate?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 2, 2015)

Monitor can do 70hz on the 1440 res, though that could be the case and then how would I prevent that.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Monitor can do 70hz on the 1440 res, though that could be the case and then how would I prevent that.



No idea unfortunately.  Just theorizing.  Intel drivers are...  shitty from what I have seen.  Not many options.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 2, 2015)

Welp, looks like I'll have to cough up more when I can afford it for native 1080p monitors to use on the HD graphics.


----------

